# (تدريبات فى الصوم الكبير )



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

[Cتدريبات في الصوم الكبير 
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 


لكي يكون هذا الصوم المقدس ذا أثر فعال فى حياتك الروحية، نضع أمامك بعض التداريب لممارستها، حتى إذا ما حولتها إلى حياة، تكون قد انتفعت فى صومك: 

1- تدريب لترك خطية معينة من الخطايا التى تسيطر عليك، والتى تتكرر فى كثير من اعترافاتك. 

2- التدريب على حفظ بعض المزامير من صلوات الأجبية، ويمكن إختيار مزمور أو إثنين من كل صلاة من الصلوات السبع، وبخاصة من المزامير التى تترك فى نفسك أثراً. 

3- التدريب على حفظ أناجيل الساعات، وقطعها، وتحاليلها. علماً بأنه لكل صلاة 3 أو 6 قطع. 

4- التدريب على الصلاة السرية بكل ما تحفظه، سواء الصلاة أثناء العمل، أو فى الطريق، أو اثناء الوجود مع الناس، أو فى أى وقت. 

5- اتخاذ هذه الصلوات والمزامير والأناجيل مجالاً للتأمل حتى يمكنك أن تصليها بفهم وعمق. 

6- تداريب القراءات الروحية: سواء قراءة الكتاب المقدس بطريقة منتظمة، بكميات أوفر، وبفهم وتأمل.. أو قراءة سير القديسين، أو بعض الكتب الروحية، بحيث تخرج من الصوم بحصيلة نافعة من القراءة العميقة.

7- يمكن فى فترة الصوم الكبير، أن تدرب نفسك على استلام الألحان الخاصة بالصوم أو بأسبوع الآلام، مع حفظها، وتكرارها، والتشبع بروحها...

8- يمكن أن تدرب نفسك على درجة معينة من الصوم، على أن يكون ذلك تحت إشراف أبيك الروحى.

9- هناك تدريبات روحية كثيرة فى مجالات المعاملات... مثل اللطف، وطول الأناة، واحتمال ضعفات الآخرين، وعدم الغضب، واستخدام كلمات المديح والتشجيع، وخدمة الآخرين ومساعدتهم، والطيبة والوداعة فى معاملة الناس.

10- تدريبات أخرى فى (نقاوة القلب): مثل التواضع، والسلام الداخلى، ومحبة الله، والرضى وعدم التذمر، والهدوء وعدم القلق، والفرح الداخلى بالروح، والإيمان، والرجاء.OLOR="Red"][/COLOR]  صلوا من اجلى وكل عاااااااااااااااااااااام والجميع بخير ....اثناسيوس الرسول :yaka:


----------



## LILI (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على التدريبات ده  صلى لى من أجل انى فعلا ادرب نفسى علشان استفاد من الصوم المقدس  ربنا  يكافئ محبتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

أشكرك أخى الحبيب أثناسيوس على هذه التدريبات الجميلة لانها جاءت فى الوقت المناسب بالفعل ..

نصلى من رب المجد يسوع أن يُعطينا المقدرة و القوة على أن نعيش هذه التدريبات بفرح وحب .. آملين أن يكون هذا الصوم المقدس سبب بركة لنا جميعاً .. نحيا فيه كما يليق لأبناء الله ان يحيوا .. مبتعدين عن كل العثرات و المتاعب العالمية .. نحاول جاهدين أن نتخلى عن كل الخطايا التى نرتكبها فى حياتنا .. لانه ما أعظم البركة التى سنجدها فى أيام الصيام المقدسة .. و ما أعظم الإحساس بالضعف و المهانة عندما نتصرف بلا تدقيق و بإستهتار فى حياتنا و بشكل خاص فى أيام الصوم المقدسة 


_______________________________________

عذراً أخى الحبيب سيتم نقل الموضوع لقسم المرشد الروحى


----------



## remoo (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي الحبيب اثناسيوس 
واتمني من الرب يسوع المسيح ان تكون تلك التدريبات سبب بركة للجميع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 فبراير 2007)

سلام المسيح معكم 

شكرا لنقلك  هذه التدريبات الروحية 

و نطلب من الرب و نتمنى ان يكون الجميع يطبقها في حياته الروحية


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

سلام والنعمة وربنا يباركك وصلى لاجلى واشكرك ع مرورك وكل عام انت واهل بيتك بخير وسلام


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (26 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على التدريبات الجميله دى وصلى من أجل إن ربنا يدينا قوة ومعونه فى تنفيذها*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

DEMIANA BOULES قال:


> *شكرا على التدريبات الجميله دى وصلى من أجل إن ربنا يدينا قوة ومعونه فى تنفيذها*



ميرسى جدا ربنا يباركك صلى لاجلى :yaka:


----------

